# Recommend 4 color process plastisol transfer



## skitzz (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi,
I need to do some 4-color process transfers and was wondering which vendor is the best (cheapest/best quality). I am looking for a fashionable feel. Not too heavy but still al ot of detail. They are going on girl shirts/tanks & sweatshirts. I'm looking to do between 50-200 transfers. Also, what would i expect to pay for something like this? ballpark figure...Attached is a low res sample of the logo. help! F&M is a vendor I have heard much about...Any others that specialize in 4-color process?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I can't recommend F&M for this because their process for darks is too heavy handed and their process for lights has a 512 minimum. I would contact Airwaves, send them the artwork and let them tell you what they can do. They aren't the cheapest but to all reports I've read they are very good and their customer service is top notch. Otherwise you could go with a digital transfer for lights, you can check the stickied post at the top of the forum for vendors.


----------



## HT67 (Aug 1, 2008)

I haven't checked out Airwaves, but thus far F&M Transfers have worked out well for me. Their transfers work very well for what they cost, and how quick their turn around is. I haven't had a displeased customer yet. They don't have additional gang fees, and a 3bus day turn around time is awesome! They do have a heavier hand, but for 4 color, that is understandable. I might check out Airwaves as well sometime.

The F&M standard process printing isn't a "fashion" print...nor would I expect it to be in low quantity and without paying extra. Works great for organization shirts, hats, polos, etc.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

wanted to bump this.

since it's been over a year since i've seen a discussion about this on the forum has anyone been using 4 color process plastisol transfers consistently, and to what outcome, and who and what have you tried?

just concerned that people are selling '4 color process' transfers and it is nothing more than a print and cut transfer from like say a roland versacamm.

any info would be greatly appreciated. thanks. -tim.

edit: oh and i'd really love to see some examples of how they came out on the shirt. if you guys have examples can you post the pics? thanks again!


----------



## heartsandskulls (Nov 9, 2010)

i want to try plastisol prints.

how do i start?
what materials do i need?
how to do it step by step?

any links could help!

thank you!


----------

